# Neat!!! Has to e expensive



## jgarrett (Apr 5, 2009)

I did not see this anywhere on the site but it is well worth watching.
Julian

From Jay Leno's garage.

http://widgets.nbc.com/o/47f1317f10...47fe70d4555df05a/9b5b999b/-cpid/ba4377d3bfd6c


----------



## rickharris (Apr 5, 2009)

Machinists make $200 per hour!!! and "MAYBE" it might fit - for that price it had better fit!


The modern machine replaces skill?? and that's good? Oh well.

One thing they don't show is how slow these machines are and how expensive the are to buy/run. For commercial prototyping they have a place but in reality it's only because the skilled machinist is becoming a rarity. A skilled person is still more flexible, thinks for him/her self, adds to the part/process their experience/skill. (and in the short term is cheaper and faster and just as accurate.).


----------



## RobWilson (Apr 5, 2009)

No skill required  may be Jay Leno could use it ,may be not
plastic patterns for casting , no draft, no shrink allowance ,no machine allowance??? ???


----------



## steamer (Apr 5, 2009)

There about 50-75K , we have two just like it at work

It is really nice when you want a prototype.....

Dave


----------



## phlegmatic (Jan 20, 2010)

Very impressive technology, but fixing that steam chest is not hard at all w o this machine! Why would a car sit in a lot for 50 yrs cos there are no parts!? sounds made up!


----------



## doc1955 (Jan 20, 2010)

We have a 3-d printer in our shop we call it our rapid proto type machine. It is really cool anything you can model up you can print. The amazing thing is you print it and all the moving parts will move and preform as they should.
I haven't modeled anything up and had it printed yet we got the printer just a short time back about a couple months before Christmas. It has been on line and available to me for awhile now. It prints in a hard durable plastic they are a cool piece of equipment.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 20, 2010)

We have two of these in our Engineering Technology Rapid Prototyping Lab here at the university. They are used extensively in prototype work for the Senior Design program and with great success. I am more drawn to the 3D scanner, a capability we don't have yet and which apparently works well with Solidworks. The ability to import scans into Solidworks would certainly allow for the addition of drafts, shrinkage allowances, etc. prior to solid model printing if the models were to be used as casting patterns. I will definitely be looking further into the scanner and ading that to our current lab capabilities. I agree that this technology has replaced machining skills but that is the world we live in, and the cost keeps coming down. These printers are now in the $25-30,000 range, not yet in the home shop budget but still amazing for what they can do and the time and money they can save in the product design and manufacturing engineering arenas.

Thanks for posting the link!!

Bill


----------



## Diy89 (Jan 20, 2010)

This would be a radical technology in the medical field. I wonder if i could model a perfect wife in solidworks?! :big:


----------



## dsquire (Jan 22, 2010)

Diy89

First you have to find the perfect one to model!!! Rof} Rof}

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 23, 2010)

There is a lot of cool technology out there. 
there was a kid from the NEMES club that had one of thees or very similar
RapmanUSA
http://www.rapmanusa.com/files/V3.0.0GA.pdf

I am sure creative folks here could build there own. the kit is $1500 pre assembled $2500

and a primitive 3d scanner can be built with a laser line level and a web cam. there was a demo at the MACH3 seminar @cabin fever 2009.
Tin


----------

